# Portuguese Course



## Mhy (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi guys! Can you suggest a school that can teach portuguese for the foreigners. 
Writing and speech.
Around Seixal or in central Lisbon (Cais do sodre - Alcantara or closer)
Thanks a lot. Appreciate your assistance.


----------

